# Inferno Bowstrings



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Great news Le Earl I can wate to see the website up and running!:thumb:


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry if I missed it in an other thread but do you have any idea of what the prices will be? Thanks.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Cant wait to see the Infernos debut, should be a great string. LeEarl I like the name, and hope they see a lot of success.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Definitely let us know when the website is up... That way I can launch a DOS attack to keep you from getting orders while my strings are in the jig queue.. :becky:



Just kidding.. mostly.. :wink:



Congrats on the decisions. Looking forward to seeing the progress as you build your empire..


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Here is the Logo I came up with. I think it is about 99% complete, but you never can tell for sure....

What do you think??


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Just have to come up with a great tag line now. I have a few ideas :thumb: 

I am working on the site right now.....


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

you win I like yours. tag line hmmmm. "bring on the heat"


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> Just have to come up with a great tag line now. I have a few ideas :thumb:
> 
> I am working on the site right now.....




Can't beat the heat!!​INFERNO STRINGS​


----------



## guardianslinger (Mar 23, 2007)

*strings*

they will smoke any other strings around


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

This is where the website will be located. I am running it along with my shops site right now....

I will continue to build it :thumb:
http://www.insideoutarchery.com/inferno/ - Inferno Bowstrings


----------



## wimvandenborne (Dec 6, 2004)

when i go for a martin bow !
i will be your first customer !!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mountie (Jul 30, 2006)

wimvandenborne said:


> when i go for a martin bow !
> i will be your first customer !!!!!!!!!


Why wait.....remember "_Friends, don't let friends, shoot Hoyt_".......:wink:


----------



## Finger Freddie (Dec 19, 2003)

SWEET!:wink:


----------



## nightfire (Mar 12, 2004)

"Smokin' the Competition" How about the one that gives you the tag line gets a set of strings and cables?:wink::wink:


----------



## Grand River Zip (Jun 29, 2006)

*Inferno strings*

Geez that is a great name. Look forward to seeing the website. Next time I am up that way fising LOTW, I'll stop in.


----------



## McCann (Feb 27, 2005)

Are you producing strings yet Le Earl?? Sent ya PM.

Marc


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

LeEarl said:


> Here is the Logo I came up with. I think it is about 99% complete, but you never can tell for sure....
> 
> What do you think??


It looks HOT!:shade:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

McCann said:


> Are you producing strings yet Le Earl?? Sent ya PM.
> 
> Marc


When did you send it. I did not see a new one coem through. Sendme again. Yes I am making strings right now. I have a limited color right now but my list is growing :wink:


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*tag line*

Inferno Bow Strings-"Get out of the kitchen!"


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

I will be looking your way for all my future custom string needs. 




LeEarl said:


> When did you send it. I did not see a new one coem through. Sendme again. Yes I am making strings right now. I have a limited color right now but my list is growing :wink:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks guys. The string deal with me has been a HUGE step. I have more and more work everyday and I am working on something big right now. I hope to have some new news for you guys very soon :thumb:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

cool Le Earl. that's a great name for a great string. congrats. sent you a PM :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

wimvandenborne said:


> when i go for a martin bow !
> i will be your first customer !!!!!!!!!


Nope....I already have a set.:wink:

But I will have pics up of them as soon as I settle back down and get a chance to convert my S4 over to Nitrous cams.  But they look great....and the CLEAR end serving is the ish.


----------



## RyanH (Sep 27, 2004)

Hey bud just givin you a bump!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks Ryan. LIke I said, we need a Great American String Off :thumb:


----------



## Topgunnr (Apr 19, 2005)

The site is lookin great leEarl!! Love the name too!! Congrats!!


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a great guy and cant waite to get my strings this week!:thumb:


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

Should be getting a set of string/cables for my Bullet X soon.Can not wait to get them on and see what they can do.:tongue:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

You guys keep me way to busy :wink: But I like it. The string jig is never empty now days. Between building strings for my custom LeDuked Martin bows and everyone elses strings.....

Just built a string for my daughters bow. I will be posting pics when I get the riser back from a little coating :thumb:

Thanks again guys for the bump....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I am loving the Inferno Strings I have on my S4 :thumb:

They look great and are built VERY well....you guys that are waiting for them won't be disappointed.

I can't wait to see what you do to the Pantera.:wink:


----------



## CHAMPION2 (May 6, 2004)

Cant wait to see the Infernos Leearl is making for my LeDuked bow. Should be an awesome string and bow!!!


----------



## DaddyPaul (Oct 24, 2003)

"Burn up the competition with Inferno Custom Strings."
"Incinerate the...................................................."
"Set the course on fire with Inferno Custom Strings." 
"Scorch 'em with .............................................."


----------



## HNTNWHTTAIL4LF (May 1, 2004)

How about "Get The Speed You Need" with Inferno strings..


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

:bump: for a excellent guy and bow shop got my string set today. Top notch and excellet Customer Service! A++++ strings. Gona go put them on now! :wink:


----------



## 1shotca (Feb 27, 2007)

Inferno Bowstrings ... as hot as the Martin girls, couldnt help it 
Do you have an eta on the web site


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

I was playing. Heres some you might like.


----------



## MdBowDoc (Feb 1, 2005)

Just a couple more


----------



## 1-bad-bowtech (Mar 25, 2006)

*Inferno Strings*

Inferno Bowstrings - So Hot They'll Burn Up The Compitition!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

some great ideas here, I think we will see some great things come out of LeEarl .Any of you guys get your Inferno Strings lets post them up .


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Thanks Steve. I have sent out a few :wink: so far and I have only taken a few pics. I guess to busy getting them out the door. I have a great process right now and I can get some good quality strings done and out pretty quick. I jsut need to get caught back up :thumb: The jig is never dry......


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

mine should be here in a couple days. I will post some pics for sure.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

BOHO said:


> mine should be here in a couple days. I will post some pics for sure.


Yeap, yours is on the way :thumb: Crazy little bow you have there too.....


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

haha yea, those cams freaked me out when I first saw them too. lol But I can deal with them for the weight of the bow. makes an awesome little bowhunting bow. I wish Martin would put something out this light. Then I could add it to my Martin collection.  I'm gonna get pics on here after while of the strings. They are absolutely perfect Le Earl. :wink: thx a million. Tom


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

Just got my string/cables today and they are awesome they are for sure the best string/cables i have ever purchased from anyone.Here are some picks of my awesome inferno strings.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Those strings look sweet....

I knew there was something I forgot to do....:doh: I need to see how pic of Agent Orange is gonna come out.:wink:

How do you think LSU colors would look like on the Pantera? :noidea:


----------



## bowmedic (Jun 2, 2004)

It just came to me.. " Inferno Bowstrngs.. Can your competition take the heat?"...........:darkbeer:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

bowmedic said:


> It just came to me.. " Inferno Bowstrngs.. Can your competition take the heat?"...........:darkbeer:


I like that :thumb:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Website has been updates a bit:

www.InfernoBowstrings.com

Take a look and tell me what you think :smile:


----------



## stack62 (Aug 8, 2006)

Got a few for you

Feel the burn

Witness the heat

Shoot the sizzle

Do I get a free set of strings if you pick mine. I can come up with these things all day. I used to do outdoor marketing.


----------



## cmherrmann (Jun 1, 2004)

LeEarl the site look great. Just a couple of typos that caught my eye. I bracketed them below. Will you be making any Floating Yoke Strings? I currently have a set on my BulletX that has a floating yoke.

Inferno Bowstrings are some of the best quality bowstrings made in the USA. We spend extra time to ensure your strings look as good as they perform. We use BCY 452X standard but other string material can be special ordered. End loops can be wrap or served on all of our strings and cables wrap is standard on all strings and cables. For the end loops (was) are using Halo serving which stays very tight and holds very well. Your string sets can be ordered in any color combo. If we do not have the color you want (it) will order to make sure you get the perfect set for your bow.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

cmherrmann said:


> LeEarl the site look great. Just a couple of typos that caught my eye. I bracketed them below. Will you be making any Floating Yoke Strings? I currently have a set on my BulletX that has a floating yoke.
> 
> Inferno Bowstrings are some of the best quality bowstrings made in the USA. We spend extra time to ensure your strings look as good as they perform. We use BCY 452X standard but other string material can be special ordered. End loops can be wrap or served on all of our strings and cables wrap is standard on all strings and cables. For the end loops (was) are using Halo serving which stays very tight and holds very well. Your string sets can be ordered in any color combo. If we do not have the color you want (it) will order to make sure you get the perfect set for your bow.


Thanks, I will fit them up later :wink: when I have more time.....

As for floating yokes, yes I make them. I will put that inof on the site too.. thankd for looking out for me :thumb:


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

*Inferno Strings*

Here's my strings if I can get the pics to show up. If it doesn't work, sorry. I'm very puter illiterate. 
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r249/BOHO_01/HC003.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r249/BOHO_01/HC002.jpg
http://i146.photobucket.com/albums/r249/BOHO_01/HC001.jpg


----------



## Deezlin (Feb 5, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> Website has been updates a bit:
> 
> www.InfernoBowstrings.com
> 
> Take a look and tell me what you think :smile:


Hay, I like the picture of the loop on the jig. Humm, I think I have seen that before!!! The loop looks good too!!!

They look like good strings!! Good luck and keep in touch.


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

mattman said:


> Just got my string/cables today and they are awesome they are for sure the best string/cables i have ever purchased from anyone.Here are some picks of my awesome inferno strings.


OK, I am confused....why does this bow have two sets of strings??


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

That is the martin shootthru system so it has 2 cables running down each side of the bow.It is a great setup all of my bows has the shootthru system on them i like it alot shoots great and tunes easy also.


----------



## Elk4me (Nov 4, 2005)

Looking good Le Earl now about your Pro Staff:thumb:


----------



## MooseRidge (Dec 22, 2006)

*ttt*

just didn't like finding this on page 2, so I'll fix it now


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TTT

Any sneek peaks of those new PIV2 strings you built for me?


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Just posting some pics of Hornets Pantera. The strings look great on this one. Nice color pick there Hornet :wink:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Just one more..... :wink:


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

Sweet lookin bow there BH :thumb:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lookin good....lookin good. :thumb:

Go Skins.


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

LeEarl said:


> Just posting some pics of Hornets Pantera. The strings look great on this one. Nice color pick there Hornet :wink:


I wonder if an arrow will ever leave the string of this one????


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jcmorgan31 said:


> I wonder if an arrow will ever leave the string of this one????


I shot it a couple times before I tore it apart and sent it to to get a PIV2 treatment.

It really does no good to shoot them before treatment :wink:


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

I threw a rest and sight on my Bullet X last night and shot it a few times. What an awesome bow..... Can't believe how much less it costs than others that are no better.....:darkbeer:


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

How about some pics of the other Pantera you got:wink: Can't wait to see it


----------



## Mrwintr (Jan 15, 2006)

affe22 said:


> Sorry if I missed it in an other thread but do you have any idea of what the prices will be? Thanks.


This person asked for prices back in July...it is now September and I can't find any prices either...not here or the website..?? I'm guessin' that you want big $$.


----------



## DanBlacksher (Jan 21, 2007)

LeEarl,

Tag lines

Inferno Bowstrings,

Putting the flame in your thrower

Towering above the competition

Fire in the bow!!!!

And the best

Taking you to ludicrous speed!!!


----------



## jcmorgan31 (Nov 9, 2005)

Mrwintr said:


> This person asked for prices back in July...it is now September and I can't find any prices either...not here or the website..?? I'm guessin' that you want big $$.


www.infernobowstrings.com

Go to the "Order" page. Prices are listed.....:thumbs_up


----------



## VULCAN4ME (Jun 23, 2007)

Inferno bowstrings "Feel the burn"
just an idea


----------



## THAWACK'EM (Sep 4, 2007)

*my*

:devil:When the competition burns out the Inferno rages on!


----------



## Scottie (Oct 29, 2004)

Here's a few slogans.


"Inferno Bowstrings"
Can't stand the heat, stay off the course"

"Inferno Bowstrings"
Come Join The Fire

and my favorite

"Inferno Bowstrings"
Smoke 'Em before ya Eat 'Em


Le Earl, Pm me on where to send the strings.


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

LeEarl, we need to talk, My Slayer is in the need.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

*Inferno strings*

"their hell on the competition":wink:


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> Here is the Logo I came up with. I think it is about 99% complete, but you never can tell for sure....
> 
> What do you think??


 Nice


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I just got my Pantera back and the string look great. Thanks LeEarl. I would post pics but the cameras acting up.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Byrd said:


> I just got my Pantera back and the string look great. Thanks LeEarl. I would post pics but the cameras acting up.


I think I do have some pics. Not the best as I have been busy, but they look pretty good :wink:


----------



## Byrd (Oct 18, 2002)

I got pics but not the greatest


----------



## mattman (Mar 23, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bownarow (Oct 6, 2006)

Things must be backed up at LeEarl's place. I'm still waiting on my set from the naming contest held back in July. 

I'll post pics when I get them. They should look sweet as we came up with what should be an awsome color scheme.


----------



## Irishrobin (Oct 21, 2006)

are they prestretched


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Yes they are..... I have had no issues with strech or twist in the ones I am shooting...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

up up and away.


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Those strings look sweet....
> 
> I knew there was something I forgot to do....:doh: I need to see how pic of Agent Orange is gonna come out.:wink:
> 
> How do you think LSU colors would look like on the Pantera? :noidea:



A bump for LeEarl. And BH are you an LSU fan?


----------



## Bownarow (Oct 6, 2006)

LeEarl,

I've been PMing you about my strings w/o any replies. Have you found out why I haven't gotten them yet? Any updates would be great.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Po_Boy said:


> A bump for LeEarl. And BH are you an LSU fan?


Are you color blind:embara:

Those strings aren't purple. They are red (mountain berry) :doh:


----------



## Po_Boy (Jun 3, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Are you color blind:embara:
> 
> Those strings aren't purple. They are red (mountain berry) :doh:


Yes, hence me ordering a chameleon S4 was actually just cruel irony.

Seriously I really did not look that close, but you asked someone in the post I quoted how LSU colors would look on your Pantera.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Some more inferno handy work.. 




















Check out the clear serving. Cool stuff! :thumb:


I'll post more pics when I get my good camera back.


----------



## Bownarow (Oct 6, 2006)

Hey LeEarl,

One of the guys on here mentioned to me how many pm's you get and that you may have not seen the last few I've sent.

Drop me a note next time you are on here if you would about my strings.

Thanks man, I hope we can this goofy thing straightened out soon. The current string is on it's last leg I'm afraid.


----------



## itchyfinger (Jun 14, 2007)

Thanks LeEarl, Your strings are truely awesome!!! I'll post pics as soon as I get it together.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

ttt


----------



## machster670 (Feb 17, 2007)

LeEarl said:


> Just have to come up with a great tag line now. I have a few ideas :thumb:
> 
> I am working on the site right now.....


Here's a good tag line for you, " PUTTING THE FIRE BACK INTO YOUR BOW"


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Its been a few days since you were bumped so here you go.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Now I see why LeEarl had time to put a few bows back together.....this thread had dropped to far


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

LeEarl, can I get some flo orange and black strings for a 07 Martin Bengal?


----------



## RickH78 (Jul 2, 2006)

rsh_25 said:


> LeEarl, can I get some flo orange and black strings for a 07 Martin Bengal?


On second thought, make those flo. orange and silver with black serving. Just PM me with what info you need.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Up Up and AWAY.....


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Here we go again :thumb: Indoor season must be getting close :nod:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I think I have my bow all set up and running now. Went with Flo Orange/Yellow. Looks pretty good. I'll get it cleaned up and a fresh wax job and get some pictures up.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Lets string em back up...:wink:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

TCR1, waiting for the pics buddy :wink: 

It has been a crazy month with all the strings, but I like it :thumb: Some really fun ones were built too.....


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

*strings*

I got me a set of Infernos and boy are they slick!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I wondeer what I should put on these new Mystics


----------



## Man-n-Pink (Nov 7, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I wondeer what I should put on these new Mystics


you said mystics, man you suck:wink:

that just aint fair

guess i gotta wait

Does have nice strings, whats his chouce of materials


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

divot250 said:


> you said mystics, man you suck:wink:
> 
> that just aint fair
> 
> ...


Yes I did say MYSTICS. One is leaving Moose Ridge on Sat or Mon....the other one should be there tomorrow or Mon 

I am pretty sure that the material of choice is 452X....it is atleast on my strings


----------

